# Slow Netgear wireless router download speeds.



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

I am having problems with my wireless network regarding its download speed. The wireless router is connected directly to my pc with WPA-PSK security enabled. There is a laptop, a pc and two ps3's running from the wireless connection. My router is a Netgear Wireless-G.

However it is going really slow and most times not even starting the download at all. I have tired this while all other devices are using the network and with them all turned off! It is just so slow. Previously, before I got wireless I had an ADSL modem and had no problems, the download speed was really fast.

Is there a setting(s) I need to change, I checked the pnp setting and that is enabled. I just want to be able to download files and a good / fast speed like I use to and this wireless just isnt allowing it! Please help, what can I do or change? Its soooo slow!!!

Thanks
Paul


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, do all the machines experience this issue, or just yours? That many machines on a wireless connection will be a bottleneck if all are active. Obviously, that doesn't explain your issues when they aren't.

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, i have tried the following and its still really slow.

I downloaded the latest firmware, reset the router and tried the channels. I have tried it with no security and its still the same. A few details: - 

Encapsulation = PPPoA (PPP over ATM)
Router status: - 

Downstream connection speed = 8127kbps
Upstream connection speed = 443kbps

Download speeds are: -

On average 15kbps, the highest its been is 40kbps.

I taken a speed test using: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest and the results shown the following: - 

Download speed = 1981kbps (alot lower than what i am being told by my router) and on other attempts it reached 2806kbps.

Upload is 335kbps (not far off the same)

What could the problem be? Is it my router? my provider? my settings? I dont understand, what would you do?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have notice when i go to RUN > cmd > ipcofig /all

I have an Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: - 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC.

When i right click and go 'Status' it shows the speed as 100.0 mbps. Which is sending and recieving packets. 

When viewing my network connections it shows 2, the one i mentioned above and the following: 

1384 Connection Net Adapter, this is connected, NO packets are being sent or recieved. Its speed is 400.0. 

I dont get what this means? I have a Netgear Wireless G, what are these two above and could this be what is affecting my download speed?

Just i thought... i might be wrong!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

i will try that when i get home tonight hopefully.

Does this test matter what country you are in? As i am from the UK? Its not for USA etc is it... would this affect the results? I tried other speed tests (UK Based) and the results were higher.. around 4-5mb. still not 8 which my router tells me.

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the line quality tests are best from the US, but they work from other locations as well, and sometimes can be very revealing. :smile:


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

it keeps saying provide a pingable IP address, how do i find this out? ive done ipconfig /all and entered my ip and the help gave me my ip but it wouldnt work.

Netgear said it might have something to do with the MTU size on WAN settings change to 1350?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the pingable address means you need to configure the WAN of the router to respond to ICMP (PING) requests.

If the MTU on the WAN is 1350, that's certainly an oddball value, did you set that up?


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

Netgear told me to set it to 1350, what number should this be and why would this be causing any problems? Before it was something like 1430 i think, ill have to check later when i get home.

I'll also look to set the router up to respond to ICMP ping requests.

Thanks once again, ill get back to you.


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

I found this: -

http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/tweak2.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

To check the correct or best MTU value try pinging an IP address using the format:

PING *<url>* –f –l *1472*

Start at 1472 and change the end value lower by 8. Repeat until you get the maximum number you can without getting the response ‘Packet needs to be fragmented but DF set.’ Then add back the 28 to that value and that’s the best for the connection.


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

i have tried pinging www.yahoo.co.uk but i get bad parameters entered when i add -f- 1472 at the end.

what is it after the -f- ?

i entered - 

ping www.yahoo.co.uk -f-| 1472

My original MTU was 1458.

With regards to ICMP (PING) requests, i have logged on to my router settings and found the following UNchecked:- 

Respond to Ping on Internet WAN Port... should i tick this option so i can run the line quality tests?

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, that has to be enabled for the line quality tests to yield good info.


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll get them done over the new few days then, ill do quite a few!

Regarding the pinging a URL to find MTU, have you any ideas why it might not be working? have i got the ..... -f-| 1472 part correct? It doesnt seem to like it, any ideas?


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Johnwill,

I have done all the reports but dont really understand them. I have done them at different times and days and it seems to be the same. Here are the results from the line quality tests: -

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413808 2008-07-31 13:15:57
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413805 2008-07-31 13:02:47
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413687 2008-07-31 02:26:32
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413510 2008-07-30 18:04:34
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413508 2008-07-30 17:57:44
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413029 2008-07-29 16:42:23
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2413028 2008-07-29 16:29:03

I have also done UK based speed tests, results are as follows: - 

Using - http://resources.zdnet.co.uk/speedtest/ 
Test 1 
7816 kbits downloaded in 2.267 sec. = 3448kbps
Test 2 
7816 kbits downloaded in 2.125 sec. = 3678kbps

You can view this result: - Coming out around 6mb i tihnk
http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest/results/id/121752568824667230580.html

http://www.speedtest.bbmax.co.uk/
Shows my speed to also be at nearly 7mb.

My router says im at 8mb.

My downloads speeds once file is complete, the average is normally around 51kbps!!! Half a mb!!! The highest i have seen is nearly 4mb, but it is not consistent!

Router details:
Channel 6
Security - WPA2-PSK(Wi-Fi Protected Access 2 with Pre-Shared Key)
Download = 8127 kbps
Upload = 443 kbps
MTU = 1458

* (Couldn't get the ping MTU to work in cmd prompt)
Respond to Ping on Internet WAN Port = Checked!
uPnP turned ON

Any ideas what it could be after seeing the test results???

Cheers
Paul


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have very bad packet losses, no surprise that you're having problems with the connections! This screams of an ISP issue to me


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheers for the reply mate,

Should i contact my ISP then? What should i tell them so they know exactly what is happening and i know exactly what to say the problem is, as i dont want to ring and not know what im on about!

What would be the tech info you would tell them?


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Johnwill,

Just a quick follow up question, my download speeds have not really improved, at all to be honest. Tonight i am getting a speed of 7kbps!!!

My question is, when i go to view network connections it show that i have 'Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC' when i right click and go on status it is sending and recieving packets and is connected at 1mb. Would this be a reason why my downloads are so slow or is this nothing to do with it? I just duno what it is.

Hope you can help
Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting at 1mbit? That's certainly not normal! I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

in network connections i have: - 

Internet Gateway:
This shows internet is connected. Status shows it my computer connected to the gateway which is then connected to the internet, shows packets being sent and recieved. But does not give the speed. I guess this will be the speed shown in the router login?

Then there is: 

LAN or High speed Internet, this shows: - 

1394 Net Adapter. Status shows it is connected at 4mb. No packets being sent or recieved.

Then there is the Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC. Status shows this is connected at 1mb packets being sent and recieved.

I dont know what the difference is between them all. I think that the gateway i first mentioned will be my connection. But i was wondering if the above two would have anything to do with slowing my download speed and internet in general?

Or is it defo a ISP issue and need them to do a line test, from the results i shown you previously from DSL reports?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a screen shot of the network status.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have attached them:-

1) Connection list - list of connections in 'view network connections'
2) Internet Gateway connection status
3) Realtek LAN connection status 
4) Net adapter connection status.

Note, setting in my router config says i am on 8mb, and i think the speed tests show this from earlier in the post.

I was just wondering what each of these are and if it or they might be affecting anything such as my speed etc?

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm... I see a connection at 100mbit and 400mbit, don't know how you get 400mbit either!


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont understand which one is which and what they are used for and even if they are needed. My connection says 8mb on the router settings, the speed tests indicate that its around that region. Yet i get these of 1 and 4mb??? Im lost!!!!

Can you suggest anything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I just realized that I was looking at the IEEE-1394 (Firewire) connection. That's not part of the networking issue here, ignore that one.

The network speed is 100mbit, I don't see any 1mbit connection. Nothing on that screen is a problem, time to move on.

I think you need to find another computer to connect and see if this is your ISP or your computer. You're chasing phantoms right now.


----------



## pbul2004 (Oct 17, 2006)

ok mate, thanks for all your help


----------

